# Big bloody spider in bedroom!



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys, we have one of those big wolf spider things (I think) in our room, it looks exactly the same as one we've chucked three or four times before! Is there anyway we can stop it coming back? Is it the mealworms and locust attracting them or are they just patrolling ? I hate spiders, with a passion. I'm so scared  

-Luke


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

I know of at least one way you could stop it coming back in.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

You have a leopard gecko .... problem solved :whistling2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve said:


> You have a leopard gecko .... problem solved :whistling2:


That would be the second way lol


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

The spider is bigger than him!! it would eat him 

Chelsey won't let me kill the horrible thing either, it's hiding under my bed now. It's gonna eat me 

-Luke


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

its a spider, there is nothing to chew, just throw it in and watch


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Try posting in the rehoming section:lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't catch it  Anyone is welcome to come and get the little :censor: 

-Luke


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

When I went to portugal (got back today so im knackered lol) There was a huge spider in my bedroom... Well I sh*t it! It was even to big to scoop it up into a cup! Eventually I sorta 'waffed' out with a piece of paper. 
Biggest spider I've seen In a while though, Probably as big as my palm :gasp:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

You could man up. 

It's only a spider.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Hey guys, we have one of those big wolf spider things (I think) in our room, it looks exactly the same as one we've chucked three or four times before! Is there anyway we can stop it coming back? Is it the mealworms and locust attracting them or are they just patrolling ? *I hate spiders, with a passion. I'm so scared*
> 
> -Luke


I thought it was Chels writing this thread :whistling2: :lol2:

Set the snake on him!!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

MrFerretman6 said:


> You could man up.
> 
> It's only a spider.


I could never man up  I've been shot at in Afghan and have seen somethings, but a spider, no way. Never 

-Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> I thought it was Chels writing this thread :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Set the snake on him!!


Ahhh nah Chels is the brave one  Until it comes to the locust, then I gotta step up and prove my alpha male =P

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Oh just catch it and chuck it outside lol, stick a glass over it, slide a bit of paper under and put said wee beastie outside, it's not gonna bloody eat you :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Ahhh nah Chels is the brave one  Until it comes to the locust, then I gotta step up and prove my alpha male =P
> 
> -Luke


:lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

gmccurdie said:


> Try posting in the rehoming section:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oh just catch it and chuck it outside lol, stick a glass over it, slide a bit of paper under and put said wee beastie outside, it's not gonna bloody eat you :lol2:


I've done that SO many times though! It's learnt by now to not show itself  It's gone under my bed and there's so much stuff under there I'll never find it, it's more organised than me...  It's the size of one of those bird eating spiders I swear!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I've done that SO many times though! It's learnt by now to not show itself  It's gone under my bed and there's so much stuff under there I'll never find it, it's more organised than me...  It's the size of one of those bird eating spiders I swear!


Well you'll just have to learn to love your 8 legged friend under the bed and it's not that big :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Well you'll just have to learn to love your 8 legged friend under the bed and it's not that big :lol2:


Well.... I've been looking to get me and Chels a place of our own... :whistling2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I've done that SO many times though! It's learnt by now to not show itself  It's gone under my bed and there's so much stuff under there I'll never find it, it's more organised than me...  It's the size of one of those bird eating spiders I swear!


Pics or it isnt true! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Pics or it isnt true! :lol2:


PICS? BLOODY PICS! That would mean actually not jumping up and down screaming like a little girl! D:

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> PICS? BLOODY PICS! That would mean actually not jumping up and down screaming like a little girl! D:
> 
> -Luke


Get on with it man, chop chop, pics, get a move on :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> PICS? BLOODY PICS! That would mean actually not jumping up and down screaming like a little girl! D:
> 
> -Luke


Why dont you get Chels to do it then seen as shes the big brave one! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Why dont you get Chels to do it then seen as shes the big brave one! :lol2:


She's straightening her hair  I'll go look for it now, but if I get bit and it's venomous, you guys better feel bad okay! 

-Luke


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Well you'll just have to learn to love your 8 legged friend under the bed and it's not that big :lol2:


Name him! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

There! A picture! That's one of those bulk size cricket containers, big seeeeeeeee!! Shoddy picture as it's on a blackberry camera, it's mahoosive 

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> image
> 
> There! A picture! That's one of those bulk size cricket containers, big seeeeeeeee!! Shoddy picture as it's on a blackberry camera, it's mahoosive
> 
> -Luke


Looks like a house spider and a big beauty at that, I love these guys, they seem to love my house & I hereby name him Bob :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> She's straightening her hair  I'll go look for it now, but if I get bit and it's venomous, you guys better feel bad okay!
> 
> -Luke


What at 11.30pm!?!? Or is she going to work soon?

Dont worry if you dont post no more then we know it was a big bad ass spider! :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> image
> 
> There! A picture! That's one of those bulk size cricket containers, big seeeeeeeee!! Shoddy picture as it's on a blackberry camera, it's mahoosive
> 
> -Luke


No cant determine size from that pic get your hand in there next to the little fella for a better pic :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Looks like a house spider and a big beauty at that, I love these guys, they seem to love my house & I hereby name him Bob :lol2:


Oh a big beaut is it?  You come and bloody get rid of it! I keep having Vietnam type flashbacks just looking at the picture!!! :'(

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Oh a big beaut is it?  You come and bloody get rid of it! I keep having Vietnam type flashbacks just looking at the picture!!! :'(
> 
> -Luke


Right I'll be there in oh 3 or 4 hours and I'll get rid of it for you :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> No cant determine size from that pic get your hand in there next to the little fella for a better pic :lol2:


My hand is but a tiny spec in comparisme  She's straightening her hair this late cause it's easier to do in the morning??? I dunno 

-Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Right I'll be there in oh 3 or 4 hours and I'll get rid of it for you :lol2:


Thanks a lot! We can also give you a container to take it home in ! 

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Thanks a lot! We can also give you a container to take it home in !
> 
> -Luke


 
Woohoo another big spider, can you tell I love spiders


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Woohoo another big spider, can you tell I love spiders


I had a slight suspicion yes  So you admit it's big now???? Is there no way I can get rid of it


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> My hand is but a tiny spec in comparisme  She's straightening her hair this late cause it's easier to do in the morning??? I dunno
> 
> -Luke


Different i suppose! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Different i suppose! :lol2:


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep I still try to figure her out 
Her favorite animal is a dairy cow... Still can't get my head around that =P
Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I had a slight suspicion yes  So you admit it's big now???? Is there no way I can get rid of it


It's a nice big house spider (I think) and there's no way really of stopping them getting into the home, leave it, they eat all the other beasties which come into the home.


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Hey guys, we have one of those big wolf spider things (I think) in our room, it looks exactly the same as one we've chucked three or four times before! Is there anyway we can stop it coming back? Is it the mealworms and locust attracting them or are they just patrolling ? I hate spiders, with a passion. I'm so scared
> 
> -Luke


Send it to me!!!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> It's a nice big house spider (I think) and there's no way really of stopping them getting into the home, leave it, they eat all the other beasties which come into the home.


Beasties including ME! How can I leave it  I wouldn't mind if it wasn't in my bedroom, will it climb into my bed cause it's warm? I remember once I was out in the field with the lads and we were sleeping under basha, and one big arse spider crawled over my face. Never have I screamed so loud, got a bollocking from my Sgt as well, apparantly if we were in Afghan that night the Taliban would have known exactly where we were ;P Tbh, I'd be more worried about the spider!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

BanksyAndAmy said:


> Send it to me!!!


You'll have to race Alisa here!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep I still try to figure her out
> Her favorite animal is a dairy cow... Still can't get my head around that =P
> Luke


:lol2: A cow!?!? Is there gonna be a new thread from you guys your next pet is a moo moo lol.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> :lol2: A cow!?!? Is there gonna be a new thread from you guys your next pet is a moo moo lol.


Chelsey says Yes 

I say... No  I've done my fair share of work on a farm, never again =P
She also wants a micro pig... and a pygmy goat, or just a normal sized pig.
-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

BanksyAndAmy said:


> Send it to me!!!


Oi back off he's sending me the spider :lol2:


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oi back off he's sending me the spider :lol2:


I'll fight ya for it if its a female B.Smithi!!! Lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Beasties including ME! How can I leave it  I wouldn't mind if it wasn't in my bedroom, will it climb into my bed cause it's warm? I remember once I was out in the field with the lads and we were sleeping under basha, and one big arse spider crawled over my face. Never have I screamed so loud, got a bollocking from my Sgt as well, apparantly if we were in Afghan that night the Taliban would have known exactly where we were ;P Tbh, I'd be more worried about the spider!


OMG :gasp:, catch the poor thing and send it to me, NOW!! 



ChelsNLuke said:


> You'll have to race Ailsa here!


Oh I told him !!! :2thumb:



BanksyAndAmy said:


> I'll fight ya for it if its a female B.Smithi!!! Lol


Right your on, fisty cuffs it is then!! Lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Chelsey says Yes
> 
> I say... No  I've done my fair share of work on a farm, never again =P
> She also wants a micro pig... and a pygmy goat, or just a normal sized pig.
> -Luke



Aw the micro pig would be cute :flrt: but wouldnt want a big, fat smelly one tho :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw the micro pig would be cute :flrt: but wouldnt want a big, fat smelly one tho :lol2:


Haha it'd be just the same as keeping our great dane, Dora


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Beasties including ME! How can I leave it  I wouldn't mind if it wasn't in my bedroom, will it climb into my bed cause it's warm? I remember once I was out in the field with the lads and we were sleeping under basha, and one big arse spider crawled over my face. Never have I screamed so loud, got a bollocking from my Sgt as well, apparantly if we were in Afghan that night the Taliban would have known exactly where we were ;P Tbh, I'd be more worried about the spider!


You dont sleep with your mouth open do you? They do say we eat x amount of spiders during our life time due to sleeping with our mouths open :gasp:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> OMG :gasp:, catch the poor thing and send it to me, NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it the poor thing? I wanted the sympathy from this thread


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Haha it'd be just the same as keeping our great dane, Dora


Aw im sure shes not like that! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> You dont sleep with your mouth open do you? They do say we eat x amount of spiders during our life time due to sleeping with our mouths open :gasp:


I don't know if I sleep with my mouth open, I'm usually asleep!  If it tried to crawl in my mouth though it's so big I'd just choke, and die, and then the british media would turn me into a laughing stock  Except the daily mail, there headline would be 'SPIDER KILLS HUMAN BY SUFFOCATION' or something, and completely blow it out of proportion


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> How is it the poor thing? I wanted the sympathy from this thread


Sympathy, SYMPATHY, away ya big girls blouse :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw im sure shes not like that! :lol2:


She's not she's beautiful :flrt:
-Chels


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Sympathy, SYMPATHY, away ya big girls blouse :lol2:


well that's just mean  Chels has even stopped giving me sympathy now you guys are ripping into me!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I don't know if I sleep with my mouth open, I'm usually asleep!  If it tried to crawl in my mouth though it's so big I'd just choke, and die, and then the british media would turn me into a laughing stock  Except the daily mail, there headline would be 'SPIDER KILLS HUMAN BY SUFFOCATION' or something, and completely blow it out of proportion


Ha ha more like 'victim bit more then he could chew' :lol2:


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oh I told him !!! :2thumb:


I is a lady!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

BanksyAndAmy said:


> I is a lady!!!!!!:rotfl:


Oh I did not know this, a thousand apologies my lady :lol2:



ChelsNLuke said:


> well that's just mean  Chels has even stopped giving me sympathy now you guys are ripping into me!


Oh dear, was I being mean, would you like me to hold your hand while you catch said big beastie :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MrFerretman6 said:


> You could man up.
> 
> It's only a spider.


not if you're scared of them.



AilsaM said:


> Oh just catch it and chuck it outside lol, stick a glass over it, slide a bit of paper under and put said wee beastie outside, it's not gonna bloody eat you :lol2:


yes, but some people are terrified of them.



ChelsNLuke said:


> image
> 
> There! A picture! That's one of those bulk size cricket containers, big seeeeeeeee!! Shoddy picture as it's on a blackberry camera, it's mahoosive
> 
> -Luke


i wouldn't like that loose in my house either.:gasp:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> well that's just mean  Chels has even stopped giving me sympathy now you guys are ripping into me!


MWAHAHAHAHAHA!! Why is there no smiley playing the violin! :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> yes, but some people are terrified of them.


Aww gee Wilks did you have to come in all serious there  :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> not if you're scared of them.
> 
> yes, but some people are terrified of them.
> 
> i wouldn't like that loose in my house either.:gasp:


SYMPATHY. Ahhhhhh my needs are fulfilled. :') Someone, still come and get it? Or I will be forced to murder it  Next time we see it, it's hiding...
Chels wont let me kill it though, so come get it!

-Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oh I did not know this, a thousand apologies my lady :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, was I being mean, would you like me to hold your hand while you catch said big beastie :lol2:


I would like it if you got the big beastie, and took him away with you! What do they eat? Maybe I can fatten it up so much it wont move 

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> SYMPATHY. Ahhhhhh my needs are fulfilled. :') Someone, still come and get it? Or I will be forced to murder it  Next time we see it, it's hiding...
> Chels wont let me kill it though, so come get it!
> 
> -Luke


Don't you bloody dare kill it, you, you spider murderer :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Don't you bloody dare kill it, you, you spider murderer :gasp: :lol2:


Chels won't let me  Bleh :bash:

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I would like it if you got the big beastie, and took him away with you! What do they eat? Maybe I can fatten it up so much it wont move
> 
> -Luke


Now look I told you I'll be there in a couple of hours, I just can't find my car keys :whistling2:


----------



## BanksyAndAmy (Aug 30, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I would like it if you got the big beastie, and took him away with you! What do they eat? Maybe I can fatten it up so much it wont move
> 
> -Luke


Great Dane owners


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Scatter some conkers around your house...its supposed to keep spiders away :crazy::crazy: my mates mum swears by them and claims to never see a single spider :2thumb: granted that might be because every available surface is covered in conkers though :whistling2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

ailsam said:


> now look i told you i'll be there in a couple of hours, i just can't find my car keys :whistling2:


walk woman, well, run!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

BanksyAndAmy said:


> Great Dane owners


Well it's Chelseys dog... :whistling2:

-Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Scatter some conkers around your house...its supposed to keep spiders away :crazy::crazy: my mates mum swears by them and claims to never see a single spider :2thumb: granted that might be because every available surface is covered in conkers though :whistling2:


It's the wrong time of year! Dammit  What about... Leaves? Just normal leaves, from a concor tree? 

-Luke


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> walk woman, well, run!


Walk, WALK, you takin the michael, your bloody down in Wales man :gasp:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ChelsNLuke said:


> It's the wrong time of year! Dammit  What about... Leaves? Just normal leaves, from a concor tree?
> 
> -Luke


It might just work...although personally id rather have a fist full of conkers to throw at the spiders than leaves if it doesn't work :whistling2: you could always try pinecones :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Walk, WALK, you takin the michael, your bloody down in Wales man :gasp:


North Wales if that's any closer for you :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I would like it if you got the big beastie, and took him away with you! What do they eat? Maybe I can fatten it up so much it wont move
> 
> -Luke


:gasp: Or it enjoys you feeding it it will never go away!



BanksyAndAmy said:


> Great Dane owners


:rotfl:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> It might just work...although personally id rather have a fist full of conkers to throw at the spiders than leaves if it doesn't work :whistling2: you could always try pinecones :lol2:


Could just release the cat for ten minutes, then the gecko, then the snake, then the rabbit, then the great dane, and see what happens?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> North Wales if that's any closer for you :2thumb:


No it's not, am up in Central Scotland you numpty :2thumb:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> No it's not, am up in Central Scotland you numpty :2thumb:


Aaaahhh.... Same kinda climate at least 
Maybe there's a zipwire from ben nevis to snowdon? 

-Luke


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Could just release the cat for ten minutes, then the gecko, then the snake, then the rabbit, then the great dane, and see what happens?


Sounds like a plan :no1:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Sounds like a plan :no1:


Should form a two man A team, plans like that 

-Luke


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Could just release the cat for ten minutes, then the gecko, then the snake, then the rabbit, then the great dane, and see what happens?


You read the book 'There was an old lady who swallowed a fly' :lol2: Thats what will happen lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Aaaahhh.... Same kinda climate at least
> Maybe there's a zipwire from ben nevis to snowdon?
> 
> -Luke


Hmm interesting, I wonder


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> You read the book 'There was an old lady who swallowed a fly' :lol2: Thats what will happen lol


I haven't read that book... Did it lay eggs in her? D:

-Luke


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Hmm interesting, I wonder


Would be pretty difficult to hold on for that long, especially holding the spider!  Also I'm pretty sure it'd only work one way =P


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Would be pretty difficult to hold on for that long, especially holding the spider!  Also I'm pretty sure it'd only work one way =P


Nope, wouldn't work :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Nope, wouldn't work :lol2:


Ahh okay, just gotta fed ex it then


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I haven't read that book... Did it lay eggs in her? D:
> 
> -Luke


:gasp: You havent heard of it! Its like a old school classic story book :lol2:

Its also a song lol What are the lyrics to there was an old lady who swallowed a fly


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Ahh okay, just gotta fed ex it then


Nah Royal Mail Special Delivery, will get here before 1PM next day, just make sure you pack it properly :whistling2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> :gasp: You havent heard of it! Its like a old school classic story book :lol2:
> 
> Its also a song lol What are the lyrics to there was an old lady who swallowed a fly


I'm only 18  is that a viable excuse for not hearing of it? 

-Luke


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I'm only 18  is that a viable excuse for not hearing of it?
> 
> -Luke


Yeah i suppose i'll let you off :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Nah Royal Mail Special Delivery, will get here before 1PM next day, just make sure you pack it properly :whistling2:


I wonder how I would correctly pack a spider...


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Yeah i suppose i'll let you off :lol2:


Fewwwwwwwwwwwwwww, close one  thanks a lot for that ;P


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

I reckon you should name him Biggie :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> I reckon you should name him Biggie :lol2:


Nooooooooooooo :lol2:

I named him Bob :2thumb:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

We"ve actually got rid of it now, well, Chels did, yes it is 5AM. I woke up to go for a pee and my CRB was on 34 degrees!!! Can't get this thermostat working, either too hot or too cold  I NEVER advise microclimate stats -_- been sat here three hours


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Her favorite animal is a dairy cow... Still can't get my head around that =P
> Luke


Mine too  I was even gonna call my dog Daisy coz she looked like a cow but Maisy suited her better


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> We"ve actually got rid of it now, well, Chels did, yes it is 5AM. I woke up to go for a pee and my CRB was on 34 degrees!!! Can't get this thermostat working, either too hot or too cold  I NEVER advise microclimate stats -_- been sat here three hours


Oh the poor thing!! Did she kill it or let it out side?



Bab1084 said:


> Mine too  I was even gonna call my dog Daisy coz she looked like a cow but Maisy suited her better


:lol2:


AilsaM said:


> Nooooooooooooo :lol2:
> 
> I named him Bob :2thumb:


He could be Bob Biggie or Biggie Bob :lol2:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Beasties including ME! How can I leave it  I wouldn't mind if it wasn't in my bedroom, will it climb into my bed cause it's warm? I remember once I was out in the field with the lads and we were sleeping under basha, and one big arse spider crawled over my face. Never have I screamed so loud, got a bollocking from my Sgt as well, apparantly if we were in Afghan that night the Taliban would have known exactly where we were ;P Tbh, I'd be more worried about the spider!


This reminds me of a time that I was in the Cayman Islands and was camping out in the Iguana Reserve and woke up to the feel of a rat eating my hair... :S


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jono2411 said:


> This reminds me of a time that I was in the Cayman Islands and was camping out in the Iguana Reserve and woke up to the feel of a rat eating my hair... :S


Give me a rat eating my hair ova a house spider living under my bed any day! 

My cat brought a live mouse in my room last week and i couldnt catch it, i was more at ease knowing that was in there over night than having a house spider in there! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Chelsey released the horrible thing, it'll just come back in!

Hair eating rat? Noiiicee one man 

-Luke


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I much prefer the bigger spiders, I don't mind house spiders, so long as they keep out of my way.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Chelsey released the horrible thing, it'll just come back in!
> 
> Hair eating rat? Noiiicee one man
> 
> -Luke


Good :2thumb: although Bob Biggie will be back! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I much prefer the bigger spiders, I don't mind house spiders, so long as they keep out of my way.


Or you stay out of theirs 

-Luke


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Did this thread really happen or did I just dream it?


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

kris74 said:


> Did this thread really happen or did I just dream it?


Ohhh it happened 

I'm not sure how, I was only asking how to get rid of it 

but it happened 

-Luke


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I'm only 18  is that a viable excuse for not hearing of it?
> 
> -Luke


I've heard it and i'm only 14!!! :lol2: how could you not know 'there was an old lady who swallowed a fly?!?! :lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

SwampK said:


> I've heard it and i'm only 14!!! :lol2: how could you not know 'there was an old lady who swallowed a fly?!?! :lol2:


Urrrmm second excuse being I'm Welsh  and third, just incase... Too many hits to the head must have damaged my memory 

-Luke


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Urrrmm second excuse being I'm Welsh
> -Luke


I work wiv a gang of Welsh lads and that excuse is not good enough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> I work wiv a gang of Welsh lads and that excuse is not good enough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It is always good enough =P
I've got plenty more though.... :whistling2:

-Luke


----------

